# May 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

May 2017

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 5/1/17 on page 90
2.  The Nix (audiobook) as of 5/1/17 on page 413, completed 5/7/17, 339 pages read
3.  Harriet the Spy (audiobook) began 5/7/17, completed 5/22/17, 320 pages read
4.  The Handmaid's Tale (audiobook) began 5/22/17, completed 5/31/17, 325 pages read

May 2017 Pages Read:  984
May 2017 Books Read:  3
2017 Pages Read:  5259
2017 Books Read:  15


----------

